# 10 week old Mini Lop.



## KrystalMarie (Aug 6, 2010)

So I got 2 ten week old mini lops yesterday, male and female. The female who we've named Rachel, I think there is something wrong with her because when she goes pee it's an orange color. Does anyone have any idea why????
It really concerns me because she is so much smaller than the male. HELP!.. :/


----------



## dbunni (Aug 7, 2010)

A difference in color in the pee of rabbits is normal to some rabbits.  Some even have a red pee.  Have seen this in ours.  It is just the normal to the rabbit.

That said ... make sure she is getting enough fluids.  An animal who is not getting enough water will have a darker pee.  If you are using a bottle, put a bowl in with her.  You could add a little probiotics to the water to encourage her to drink and give extras for the transfer process.

 In MLs the doe should be larger than the buck, but different programs grow differently.  (we breed MLs, my daughter just won the Nationals in May).

Best of luck with your new babies ... C.


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 7, 2010)

Some rabbits have problems metabolizing a certain protein. It's genetic, there's an enzyme that they don't produce. These rabbits are otherwise heathly and normal in every other way, they just have highly colored urine.


----------



## dbunni (Aug 7, 2010)

We have a BIS REW angora with Red pee ... I started her on a monthly regimin of probios water sol and it softened the color greatly.  Also cut back on her % of Calf Manna.  We only did this because of being shown and not wanting the coloration on her long locks (12" staple at one point).  
She is a happy healthy mommy with no babies exhibiting the problem.


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 7, 2010)

dbunni said:
			
		

> We have a BIS REW angora with Red pee ... I started her on a monthly regimin of probios water sol and it softened the color greatly.  Also cut back on her % of Calf Manna.  We only did this because of being shown and not wanting the coloration on her long locks (12" staple at one point).
> She is a happy healthy mommy with no babies exhibiting the problem.


Why is it _always_ the REW's???!!


----------



## dbunni (Aug 7, 2010)

I wouldn't had minded it so much had she just been a nice GC ... But my top winner?  Would carry her on a white carpet (to make sure I didn't miss anything) then transfer her to a Pink one!  Hey, it's a lady right?  And baby powder by the box!  But she is so worth it ... gives me kisses every day!


----------



## KrystalMarie (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, her pee is normal again. She eats like CRAZY and doesnt get any bigger, I guess, I'll just wait and see what happens.


----------

